# معلومات عن قنبلة هيروشيما ونجازاكي



## +pepo+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

من يستطيع أن ينسى قنبلتي هيروشيما ونجازاكي اللتين كانتا السبب في تغيير مسار الحرب العالمية الثانية وبسببهما أصبحت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قوة عظمى على قمة العالم؟ هذا الانفجار الذي لا تزال تداعياته تحدث حتى اليوم حيث نتج عن انفجار هيروشيما ونجازاكي قتل حوالي 180 ألف شخص ناهيك عمن توفوا بعدها والذين قدروا بعشرات الآلاف بسبب التأثير الإشعاعي وتم تدمير نحو 90% من المباني.

وعندما تذكر أسلحة الدمار الشامل قد يفهم البعض أنها تعني القنبلة النووية ولكن أسلحة الدمار الشامل ليست هي الأسلحة النووية وإنما تنقسم أسلحة الدمار الشامل إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية.. الأسلحة النووية والذرية وتحدث نتيجة وجود نظائر مشعة ومفاعلات نووية، والأسلحة الكيميائية وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الغازات السامة يتم تحضيرها كيميائيا مثل غاز الدموع وغاز القيء والغاز الخانق وغاز الأعصاب، وأخيرا الأسلحة البيولوجية وهي الأكثر تدميرا وتتكون من كائنات حية معدية تعيش وتتكاثر ويمكن صنع ترسانة منها خلال وقت قصير وبإمكانات مادية وتكنولوجية بسيطة. والسلاح النووي يعتمد في قوته على عملية انشطار النواة التي تكون قوة انفجار تجعل قوة أي قنبلة نووية صغيرة أكثر من قوة انفجار أي قنبلة ضخمة عادية.

قصة أول تفاعل نووي
بدأ الأمر بتجمع عالمي الفيزياء "فيرمي" و"زيلارد" عام 1939 في نيويورك وكان "فيرمي" عائدا من ستوكهولم بعد أن تسلم عام 1938 جائزة نوبل لأبحاثه العلمية في مجال قذف اليورانيوم بالنيوترونات مما ساعد على اكتشاف عناصر أثقل من اليورانيوم، أما "زيلارد" فعمل عدة أبحاث في التفاعل النووي المتسلسل لإنتاج طاقة إلكترونية لاستخدامها في محطات الطاقة الكهربية وفي الأسلحة النووية ولكن كانت المشكلة في إيجاد العنصر الذي يستطيع توليد التفاعل المتسلسل.

وفي عام 1939 في جامعة كولومبيا مكّن "زيلارد" بعض النيوترونات من المرور عبر النواة ولكن صعب عليه أن يعرف هل القوة الصادرة من النيوترونات الناتجة عن الانشطار أم النيوترونات الأصلية، في الوقت الذي توصّل فيه "فيرمي" إلى نتائج أكثر وضوحا ووقتها سعى الرجلان للعمل معا ومع العمل بدأ الصدام بينهما لاختلاف أسلوب الاثنين حتى توصلا إلى أن الماء الثقيل يمكن استخدامه كمهدئ فعّال لوقود اليورانيوم الطبيعي لكن الماء الثقيل كان باهظ الثمن ونادراً.

ومع بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية 1939 وبعد أن تسلم الرئيس الأمريكي رسالة عما يقوم به "فيرمي" و"زيلارد" وافق على تشكيل لجنة اليورانيوم الفيدرالية التي ضمت "زيلارد" وبقية العلماء المهاجرين كأعضاء وخلال أسابيع حصلوا على 6000 دولار كمخصصات للأبحاث في جامعة كولومبيا وفي عام 1942 أسس "فيرمي" و"زيلارد" مختبرا سريا لبحث التفاعل النووي المتسلسل وفي منتصف نفس العام تم إسناد إدارة المختبر إلى مشروع مانهاتن وبحلول نهاية العام تم تشييد مفاعل، ليقوم "فيرمي" بعدها بالإشراف على أول تفاعل نووي متسلسل ومسيطر عليه في ساحة اسكواش في استاد كرة القدم التابع للجامعة.

مشروع مانهاتن.. صناعة القنبلة النووية 
نشرت نيويورك تايمز كتاب "روبرت نوريس" الملقب بـ"مؤرخ العصر النووي" الذي حمل اسم مشروع مانهاتن وفيه كتب "نوريس" أن مدينة نيويورك كانت لديها 10 مواقع للمشروع، اختفت كلها فيما عدا واحدا. وتشمل مخازن بها يورانيوم ومختبرات لشطر النواة، وكانت مانهاتن هي النقطة المركزية، لأن بها كل شيء، الكثير من الوحدات العسكرية وميناء لاستيراد اليورانيوم، بالإضافة إلى كبار علماء الفيزياء الذين غادروا أوربا ومجموعات من العمال للمساعدة في الجهود الحربية.

أما لماذا مانهاتن تحديدا فيوضح "نوريس" أن المبنى كان به مقر شمال الأطلنطي لسلاح المهندسين، وعندما حصل السلاح على مسئولية صناعة القنبلة النووية، وضع مقر المشروع في نفس المبنى. وكان أول اقتراح لاسم المشروع، هو مختبر تنمية المواد البديلة إلا أنهم تخوفوا أن يجذب الاسم الانتباه. واقترح بدلا من ذلك استخدام الأسلوب البيروقراطي في تسمية المؤسسات الإقليمية الذي يركز على المنطقة الجغرافية. ولذا تم اختيار أكثر الاسماء مللا للحفاظ على سرية المشروع "منطقة مانهاتن الهندسية"، التي جرى اختصارها فيما بعد إلى "مشروع مانهاتن". وبعد تسلم "مانهاتن" قيادة المشروع النووي بثلاثة أعوام تم تفجير أول قنبلة من هذا النوع في صحراء نيومكسيكو في الولايات المتحدة في 16 يوليو 1945.

كانت قنبلة نيو مكسيكو أول قنبلة نووية للاختبار وسميت A-bomb واعتمدت في قوتها على الطاقة الصادرة من النواة التي يحدث لها انشطار على عكس القنبلة العادية التي كانت تعتمد على طاقة الإلكترونات الخارجية وعن طريق هذه القنبلة النووية أصبحت قوة الانفجار تصل إلى 20 ألف طن من مادة تي إن تي وبعدها استعملت القنبلة الذرية مرتين فقط في تاريخ العالم أثناء الحروب في الحرب العالمية الثانية على هيروشيما ونجازاكي وتسببت في قتل 120 ألف شخص فور انفجارها وأضعاف ذلك فيما بعد


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومات المهمه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +pepo+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على المعلومات المهمه
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



ميرسى يا كاندى على مرورك الجميد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

